# is logitech x-230 is the best 2.1 speakers ahead....



## killzone (Oct 31, 2006)

logitech x -230 is the bes6t???suggest me a good 2.1 @3-7k


----------



## Ch@0s (Oct 31, 2006)

They are okay for 3k or thereabouts but please don't put the best tag to whatever you like.... the best 2.1 computer speakers are the Klipsch IFi and Acoustic Energy Aego.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 31, 2006)

they are quite good for this price range, i m using those, nice sound


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 31, 2006)

i like the logitech z2300:
*www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/CA/EN,CRID=2173,CONTENTID=9372
extreme bass, great quality and possibly in your price range...and if not try the altec lansing fx-6021...both these are really rad speaker sets


----------



## goobimama (Oct 31, 2006)

Not heard the logitech's, but the altec lansing atp-3 sure are a nice sounding set.


----------



## Chirag (Nov 1, 2006)

Altec Lansing Mx5021 the best 2.1 speakers available for 6.5k.


----------

